# pay day loans- advertising on kids TV



## mmclo (22 Dec 2010)

2,200% and advertising on Boomerang!

http://www.quickquid.co.uk/fee-schedule.html


----------



## Derry (22 Dec 2010)

Is that not an english website? Are boomerang not breaking any law by allowing that ad to be run on a kids tv channel?  I think its shocking.


----------



## huskerdu (23 Dec 2010)

We used to have Boomerang and the advertising during the day was almost exclusively for money lenders.  

My 8 year old asked me one day " What is a mortgage?". I explained and she told me that a mortgage can be a big worry and cause lots of stress. It said so on Boomerang. 

As far as I know there is no law against advertising banking or lending products during the day, either in Britain or Ireland. These ads are not targetted towards children, so there is no control on them.


----------

